# Trying to decide



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Wondered what some of you out there might do. Will need to board my dogs pretty soon for a week. Haven't boarded in 3 years or so. Clipper my gsd, will be 12 on the 18th this month. We usually boarded at a kennel that has indoor outdoor runs. They always seemed well taken care of and not stressed out like when we picked them up. Our vet has added a boarding area to his practice, it is in a separate building in back of the office. I haven't seen this yet, will be taking them in for kennel cough vac this weekend and will see then. They said some of the runs are indoor/outdoor, and they walk them 3 times a day. So the question is with clippers age, would you use the vets or the kennel they've been to a few times. Only have boarded 5 or 6 times ever. Also any opinions on the kennel cough? Both require., which we always had given, just worried about my old man.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would find someone to house sit before I'd board a senior dog(especially if you have to give a bordatella vax!)
Is there anyone you can have stay at your place or at least hire a pet sitter?


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

No, nobody to house set, and I don't know of any pet sitters. That's why I wondered about using vet in case anything came up, but havent seen the boarding area yet, and he's not thrilled with vet visits ! First grand baby visit or I wouldn't go anywhere that I'd have to board.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Maybe ask the vet if any of their techs do pet sits? I know a few that do for extra $. Or see if you can pass on the bordatella....if all the other dogs are vaxed at the facility, it wouldn't be like your dog is risking them to become ill if he doesn't have it! And if you give it right before you leave, chances are he'll get a sniffle from the vax. Talk this over with your vet(though I know what he'll say!)


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Thanks onyx'girl! I will call and see what they say, it will be about a month before we board. Is it hard on seniors to have the vac?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My first criteria for any boarding kennel is to find out if someone lives on the kennel property ... if they don't I pass it up (except if a dog is ill and the vet wants to keep him). I've boarded my seniors in the past and as long as you trust the kennel owner and staff I see no problem in boarding him.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Thanks arycrest, yes the kennel we've used do live on property. Clipper is not ill, but does have arthritis in his back legs, has trouble getting up, can be unsteady on his back legs. I worry about him laying around for long periods. I come home at lunch and take him out, get him walking around, I guess he just lays around otherwise and then is really stiff getting up and around. I have him on the springtime supplements now, don't want to use the pain pills, he brother became sensitive to them, blood in stool. I hate to have to board him at all.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

imho, its more about the staff than the place you board. i would think your "senior" would be fine as your dogs will be there also.


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

I'd pass on the Bordatella vax. If your senior is in reasonably good health he shouldn't need it. Dogs get over kennel cough on their own anyhow.


----------

